

Co-Ed Supply Ships You a Box of College Essentials for $20 a Month [video] - tuty767
https://rockthepost.com/CoEdSupply

======
RokStdy
I really find this type of business model intriguing. Who's the market for
this? Is it students or parents. I can see it cutting either way... or even
the indulgent grandparent. An easy thing for them to do to support their
little darling while they're away at College.

~~~
marissahu
Hey there! As the cofounder of Co-Ed Supply, I just wanted to respond to your
question. We're targeting both parents (or indulgent grandparents) and
students in different ways.

There's obviously a market for parents to send care packages to make sure
their kids are being taken care of while they're in school. On the other hand,
we're curating the college essentials in our boxes to be the latest new and
cool brands, so we want it to something that college students want to buy for
themselves as well. At $20 a box, it's a great deal and affordable for both!

~~~
addandsubtract
I think the idea is really great, and I'd love to "subscribe" to a care
package to help my confused and sometimes lazy self out. However, I don't
think the products you're including in the package are worth the deal. I've
been buying toothpaste, deodorant and popcorn all my life, why would I
suddenly need a care package now that I'm in college? I think you should
really get down to the "hard" problems that (new) college students are facing.
Problems like, "how do I budget my money?", "what should I do when I have [
illness / disease / ouchie] and mom isn't around?", "how / where can I
(discreetly) get intimate hygiene items?". The last point could be an entire
business on it's own. Basically, what are the products that I could really use
as a freshman in college and what are the products I'm not comfortable going
to the store for.

~~~
marissahu
That's a great point. On the value issue, we're definitely going to make sure
that each box has a significantly greater value than what you're paying for it
- not only do you get the essentials you need, but you're also introduced to
cool new brands and products that you might not have discovered on your own.

In addition, we're in the process of building a whole bunch of content to
provide the college community with tips and advice on those "hard" problems,
and to give you guys a platform to discuss those questions with each other.
Thanks for your feedback!

------
pavel_lishin
Went to their website, and all I see is a prompt to be put on the waiting
list, and absolutely no other information.

I wonder what's in the box.

~~~
marissahu
Hi there! I'm Marissa, cofounder of Co-Ed Supply. Thanks for checking us out!
We are going to ship a box every month with stuff in each of three categories:
healthy snacks, personal care items, and entertainment.

If you want some examples, check out the types of stuff we shipped during our
soft launch last fall.
[http://blog.coedsupply.com/tagged/boxpreview](http://blog.coedsupply.com/tagged/boxpreview)

Happy to answer any other questions!

~~~
pavel_lishin
Ah, I didn't realize y'all had a blog - but that suggests other people might
not either. I'd recommend putting a link to those posts somewhere on the sign-
up page, or a dedicated "What's in a co-ed box?" page.

